# Askaboutmoney contributor new Head of Enforcement at Financial Regulator



## Brendan Burgess (1 Jul 2010)

[broken link removed] has been appointed [broken link removed] of the Financial Regulator

He has made some excellent contributions to Askaboutmoney


----------



## Gerry Canning (1 May 2014)

Brendan Burgess said:


> [broken link removed] has been appointed [broken link removed] of the Financial Regulator
> 
> He has made some excellent contributions to Askaboutmoney


.................................................................
Wonder is Mr Oakes still around? 
In Sunday Independent Business section page 2.

http://www.independent.ie/business/...s-must-climb-to-penthouse-floor-30220604.html

 Mr E Mc Erlean ,senior advisor to Transparency International has used Payment Protection Miss-selling as an example of how our Regulators talk the talk but fail miserably to deliver for Consumers.
He called the ppi review{insipid} 
He mentions {tough talking Australian Peter Oakes took over as Head of Enforcement}
He mentions the scathing words of Fiona Muldoon..

He then goes on to show how these tough-talkers have failed  to address via Central Bank these ppi issues even though they have had extensive powers of supervision for years.

This is not just ppi, but things like Quinn/Setanta etc.
It appears to me our Regulators/Central Bank are very good at narking small brokers/Debt management firms etc but refuse to apply thier much vaunted verbal rules on any of their pals in the big Banks.

Please tell me I am wrong.


----------

